

The Pirate Bay Ships New Servers to Mountain Cave (with pic) - slouch
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-ships-new-servers-to-mountain-complex-110516/

======
Luyt
What this article doesn't divulge, is where the other two sets of servers will
be installed. With a history of getting their servers seized by the government
they won't bet the existence of their site just on one location.

